# Spezialattribut per Konsole vergeben



## PatrickSt (23. Dezember 2003)

Hallo!

Ich möchte einer Datei folgende Rechte geben 

-rwSr-Sr--

Über die Shell wird diese Eingabe jedoch leider nicht akzeptiert, über KDE gehts problemlos. Was müsste ich eingeben, damit eine Datei per Konsole eine solche Berechtigung bekommt?


Hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.


gruß,
Patrick


----------



## Sinac (23. Dezember 2003)

man chmod


----------



## PatrickSt (23. Dezember 2003)

Hab jetzt das chmod rausgefunden.

Danke & gruß,

Patrick


----------

